# Specialized Hardrock Pro - Hardtail Freerider



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (5. Januar 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/250966528859?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (11. Januar 2012)

Steht nochmal zum Verkauf:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/250969871872?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

